# Buce I'd please



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Got this teeny tiny buce in the mail today unlabeled. Has reddish 1 inch leaves. Help? 

Probably worst picture known to man - taken from phone. Let me know if you need me to break out the Nikon.

Thanks. 

Dbw


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like a _Cryptocoryne_ to me...


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

You know, it looked like a cryptocorne to me also.

I must do more research.

dbw


----------

